# portland oregon skyline



## peanut170 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Very new to photography, but i really love city skylines and landscape photos. So any pointers would be helpful, or editing tips. Basically any knowledge is appreciated..... and i dont know why this is underlined either.*


----------



## tacomathunder (Jul 10, 2010)

what settings did you use...i tried to get the charlotte skyline at night and failed....
see here


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 10, 2010)

He probably used a tripod for one.  The reason yours is blurry is because you had low shutter speed. 

BTW are you from Tacoma?


----------



## tacomathunder (Jul 10, 2010)

sovietdoc said:


> He probably used a tripod for one. The reason yours is blurry is because you had low shutter speed.
> 
> BTW are you from Tacoma?


 
haha...actually Tacoma is the type of truck i own...but are u from tacoma?


----------



## minister (Jul 10, 2010)

it looks like he user tripod and a bulb expo only that way he could get all light up picture in that much dark


----------



## fokker (Jul 10, 2010)

minister said:


> it looks like he user tripod and a bulb expo only that way he could get all light up picture in that much dark



You don't have to use a bulb exposure to take a long exposure. Most cameras will offer up to 30s timed exposures in any of Av, Tv or M modes. 30 seconds is more than enough to take an exposure of a city at night.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 10, 2010)

the horizon seems a little crooked and I find the birds in the foreground to be taken away from the marvelous view.


----------



## Redwing24 (Jul 10, 2010)

is that stark street??


----------



## peanut170 (Jul 10, 2010)

dak1b said:


> the horizon seems a little crooked and I find the birds in the foreground to be taken away from the marvelous view.


 

So no go on the birds huh? I took a bunch without but had to do some sneaky movementy to get close to em so i liked this cuz i had to put in extra effort to get it. But this is the type of help im looking for thank you.



And redwing 24 that is the hawthorne bridge not stark street.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 10, 2010)

Peanut, mind sharing what settings you used on this pic? It can't be that long of an exposure or else I'd think the birds might come out a little blurry or motion blur unless they stood super still. But I could be wrong. Settings would help a lot. Great photo btw


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 10, 2010)

I think without the birds this would just another city skyline. Honestly, if you've seen one you've seen them all. With the birds, you add foreground interest, an additional layer to look through and it sets thus shot apart from other similar skylines. My only beef is the horizon appears a bit tilted, but that can be easily fixed. Nice work!


----------



## peanut170 (Jul 10, 2010)

f/4, 6 sec. exposure, iso 200

I took about 10 photos hoping i could get em all still.
And I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice! BTW forgot to mention earlier, love the birds man. I think the birds made the picture what it is. BTW, what camera? (Not that it matters but I'm thinking of either getting the Canon XS or I might just end up getting T1i)


----------

